# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Σύρος [Αδριατικός - Caloric, Adriatikos, Emilie, Atlantic, Costas A.]

## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα,

σε ένα μαγαζί στη γειτονιά μου, είδα σήμερα για πούλημα μια παλιά καρτ-ποστάλ του Πειραιά.
Πρέπει να είναι της δεκαετίας του 30 ή 40, το πολύ μέχρι τα πρώτα χρόνια του 50 κατά την εκτίμησή μου.

Φαίνονται δύο πλοία, το Σύρος και το Αθηνά Σ. Γνωρίζει μήπως κανείς κάτι παραπάνω για τα δύο αυτά πλοία;

Συγγνώμη που δεν έχω φωτογραφία της κάρτας, αλλά πουλιόνταν για 60 Ευρώ!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΣΥΡΟΣ πρέπει να είναι αυτό εδώ, το πρώην ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ της Ιονικής Ατμοπλοϊας. Ως ΣΥΡΟΣ μετανομάαστηκε όταν μπήκε στην Ακτ.Ελ.

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί στα ξακουστά Harland & Wolffως φέρι για τη BelfastSSCo. 
Εδώ υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες του αδελφού του, OPTIC.

Το είχαμε συζητήσει και εδώ, όταν κουβάλαγε παράνομα Εβραίους στην Παλαιστίνη ως ATLANTIC. 
Και εδώ διαβάσαμε πως σε αυτό το ταξίδι, όταν ξέμεινε από καύσιμο, ξηλώθηκε ό,τι ξύλο υπήρχε πάνω του για να χρησιμεύσει ως καύσιμη ύλη ώστε να μπορέσει να φτάσει στην Παλαιστίνη.

Να και ένα επιπλέον απόσπασμα με φωτο που δείχνει τις συνθήκες σε αυτό το ταξίδι:




> _Atlantic_
> _Departed Tulcea 7-Oct-1940, arrived 24-Nov-1940_
> _Gross tonnage/Year built: 1003/1885_ 
> _1771 passengers_
> _Organized by Storfer, a Jewish businessman._
> _The third ship carrying Storfer's transport, the Atlantic, took the Danube refugees from the Schφnbrunn and Helios. Although they sailed first they arrived in Haifa last. The ship was described as ""grossly overcrowded, standing room only on deck, below lack of ventilation and light; no ablution or laundry facilities; no proper cooking facilities._ 
> 
> _atlantic1.jpg_
> _Πηγή_

----------


## Appia_1978

Μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ πολύ Ελληνίς!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

In the Israeli site http://www.hma.org.il/Museum/Templat...=1316&PID=3862
there is an extensive presentation of *Adriaticos* or *Syros*

She is given as having been built in 1885 in Harland & Wolff - Belfast, now Nortehrn Ireland. She is listed as having 1,003 tons (versus 982 in Miramar (see above) with a length of 79.5 m, width of 9.5 m and service speed of 11 knots. During the years she was associated with the Israeli struggle and liberation she is listed as belonging to the "infamous" Near East Shipping Co. Ltd, a company that had several other ex-Greek ships that saved Jewish people. the remaining of the information is as in Miramar and in the documents presented by _Ellinis_ above, except for one surprise! A photo of the ship from far away (left). I played a bit with the colors and contrast of Appia 1978's photo (in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59859) and here is teh comparison (right). Similar photo in the Israeli site http://maritime-museum.org.il/ships/...7&lang_code=he which indicates this was a photo when she was _Adriaticos_

Syros.jpgSyros2.jpg

Here is a July 20, 1929 schedule where she is listed as going to Ikaria and Samos.
July 20 1929.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a postcard of *Adriaticos*

Adriatikos.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> In the Israeli site http://www.hma.org.il/Museum/Templat...=1316&PID=3862
> there is an extensive presentation of *Adriaticos* or *Syros
> *


I do not believe we explained clearly before the fate of *Adriaticos*. She was not abandoned in 1940 in Israel but was salvaged and used again. First she became _Emilie_ of the _Balkan and Near Est Shipping Co._ Then, in 1943 she became the cargo/passanger *Shikmona*. Her life as such  is described by Daniela Ran,  Department of the History of Maritime Civilizations, Haifa University, Israel in "The contribution of Jewish-German immigrants to maritime development in Israel", _Mediterranean Historical Review_, Vol 15, 94-101 (2000). In it she states that Gottesman's firm, _Near East Shipping_ Co., bought a 1000-GRT cargo ship named the *Shikmona* to replace the *Hanna*, and it sailed in the service of the British Government"

In 1948 she became the cargo ship *Bissada* and in 1952 the ship *Costas A.* She was broken in La Spezia, Italy in 1952, age 67!

Here is the Miramar entry




> IDNo:     1090130     Year:     1885
> Name:     CALORIC     Launch Date:     10.10.85
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Date of completion:     21.12.85
> Flag:     GBR     Keel:     
> Tons:     982     Link:     1600
> DWT:         Yard No:     187
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:         Country of build: GBR
> Beam:         Builder:     Harland & Wolff
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Adriaticos* was built in 1885 in Harland & Wolff - Belfast, now Northern Ireland. She is listed as having 1,003 tons with a length of 79.5 m, width of 9.5 m and service speed of 11 knots. 
> July 20 1929.jpg


It appears now that the first year _Adriaticos_ came to Greece she was a _Goudes Shipping Company_ ship and was doing a trans-Mediterranean route from Piraeus to Patras, Messini (Sicily) and  Napoli!

19150820 Adriatikos Goudes.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ποιά χρονολογία το έκανε αυτό το δρομολόγιο Νίκο?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ποιά χρονολογία το έκανε αυτό το δρομολόγιο Νίκο?


_August 20, 1915_

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ, πιθανότατα το ασυνήθιστο αυτό δρομολόγιο να μην ήταν ιδιαίτερα επιτυχημένο μιας και το καράβι την επόμενη χρονιά να πέρασε στα χέρια της ΑΕΕΘΕ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστώ, πιθανότατα το ασυνήθιστο αυτό δρομολόγιο να μην ήταν ιδιαίτερα επιτυχημένο μιας και το καράβι την επόμενη χρονιά να πέρασε στα χέρια της ΑΕΕΘΕ.


Αρη

Ειμαι  βεβαιος οτι η _Ατμοπλοια Γουδη_ αγοραστηκε απο την _εταιρεια Παληου_ το 1916.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Αδριατικος_ στις 31 Μαρτιου 1932. 

Αγγελια για ταξιδι απο Θεσσαλονικη προς.....  Κερκυρα!

19320331 Adriaticos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Schedule of this ship from 1890

MAgic Caloric2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητέ Νίκο 
Με κριτήριο τη πιό κάτω φωτογραφία που παράθεσες θα μπορούσε αυτό http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lantic-12.html να είναι το ΣΥΡΟΣ σαν ATLANTIC ???

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στην μεταβατικη περιοδο (29 Σεπτεμβριου 1919) το *Αδριατικος* (και το *Δαφνη*) ανηκαν στην Ανωτατη Διευθυνση Μεταφορων

Η  Ανωτατη Διευθυνση Μεταφορων ιδρυθηκε απο τον Βενιζελο http://85.72.35.68/rec.asp?id=38626&nofoto= στις 8 Απριλιου 1916 για να "συγκεντρωση τα συναφη προς τα δια ξηρας και θαλασσης μεταφορας" κατα την διαρκειαν του πολεμου.


19190929 Dafni Adriaticos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Αγαπητέ Νίκο 
> Με κριτήριο τη πιό κάτω φωτογραφία που παράθεσες θα μπορούσε αυτό http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lantic-12.html να είναι το ΣΥΡΟΣ σαν ATLANTIC ???


Αυτό είναι ένα μεγάλο φορτηγό του μεσοπολέμου.

Το ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ ήταν ένα πολύ μικρότερο σκάφος. Ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία του από το βιβλίο "Τα πλοία του Π.Ν.", όταν ήταν επιταγμένο. 

adriatikos 2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο Αδριατικος ηταν ακομη στην γραμμη Ιταλιας στα τελη Σεπτεμβριου 1915

19150907 Adriatikos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στο προηγούμενο τεύχος του περιοδικού "Ναυτική Ελλάς" δημοσιεύτηκε και το παρακάτω απόσπασμα του Κώστα Ουράνη που περιγράφει με το μοναδικό του τρόπο ένα ταξίδι στις Κυκλάδες με το ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ.

Adriatikos1.jpg Adriatikos2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Here is a postcard of *Adriaticos*
> 
> Adriatikos.JPG


Η ίδια postcard που είχε ανεβάσει ο φίλος Nicholas Peppas , μόνο λίγο καθαρώτερη 

Adriatikos_1.jpg

http://www.chios.gr/chioselefthera/i...afias?Itemid=0

----------


## costasakriv

Θέλω να συμβάλω με μια ιστορία για το "ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ" όπως μου την εξιστόρησε ο θείος μου, ναύτης κατά τη Μικρασιατική εκστρατεία.
Υπηρετούσε στο ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ και μετέφεραν πρόσφυγες κατά την υποχώρηση. Σε μια φάση περνώντας από κοντινή στεριά διέκριναν μια ομάδα πολιτών να φωνάζουν  και να ζητούν βοήθεια.
Κατεβάζουν βάρκες με ναύτες να πάνε προς βοήθεια τους με σκοπό να τους επιβιβάσουν στο καράβι και τότε κάποιος που παρατηρούσε με περισσότερη προσοχή, ως φαίνεται διέκρινε ότι ήταν παγίδα. 
Ο θείος μου μου είπε πως ήταν πρακτική των Τούρκων να παριστάνουν τους απελπισμένους Έλληνες και μόλις οι βάρκες τους πλησίαζαν έβγαζαν όπλα και πυροβολούσαν κατά των ναυτών.
Ο αξιωματικός τότε φώναξε στις βάρκες να μη προχωρήσουν και το πλοίο έβαλε, αν θυμάμαι καλά με κάποια δίδυμα πυροβόλα.
Επιτρέψτε μου να μην είμαι βέβαιος απολύτως για τις λεπτομέρειες, σαφώς και είμαι βέβαιος πως άκουσα αυτή τη διήγηση από το θείο μου που πέθανε το 1968 και είχε καταγωγή από τη Σκόπελο.
Χαιρετισμούς και ευχαριστώ που μου επιτρέψατε να θυμηθώ αυτή τη συγκινητική λεπτομέρεια

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Θέλω να συμβάλω με μια ιστορία για το "ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ" όπως μου την εξιστόρησε ο θείος μου, ναύτης κατά τη Μικρασιατική εκστρατεία.
> Υπηρετούσε στο ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ και μετέφεραν πρόσφυγες κατά την υποχώρηση. Σε μια φάση περνώντας από κοντινή στεριά διέκριναν μια ομάδα πολιτών να φωνάζουν  και να ζητούν βοήθεια.
> Κατεβάζουν βάρκες με ναύτες να πάνε προς βοήθεια τους με σκοπό να τους επιβιβάσουν στο καράβι και τότε κάποιος που παρατηρούσε με περισσότερη προσοχή, ως φαίνεται διέκρινε ότι ήταν παγίδα. 
> Ο θείος μου μου είπε πως ήταν πρακτική των Τούρκων να παριστάνουν τους απελπισμένους Έλληνες και μόλις οι βάρκες τους πλησίαζαν έβγαζαν όπλα και πυροβολούσαν κατά των ναυτών.
> Ο αξιωματικός τότε φώναξε στις βάρκες να μη προχωρήσουν και το πλοίο έβαλε, αν θυμάμαι καλά με κάποια δίδυμα πυροβόλα.
> Επιτρέψτε μου να μην είμαι βέβαιος απολύτως για τις λεπτομέρειες, σαφώς και είμαι βέβαιος πως άκουσα αυτή τη διήγηση από το θείο μου που πέθανε το 1968 και είχε καταγωγή από τη Σκόπελο.
> Χαιρετισμούς και ευχαριστώ που μου επιτρέψατε να θυμηθώ αυτή τη συγκινητική λεπτομέρεια


Πολυ ενδιαφερον και συγκινητικο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο μεγαλος *ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ* σε κρουαζιερα στην Δηλο για τα αρχαια.

_Καθημερινη_ 5/7/1930.

19300705 Αδριατικος Καθημερινη.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Μια όμορφη φωτογραφία του ΣΥΡΟΣ στο Ληξούρι
Syros at Lixouri.jpg
πηγή

Να σημειώσουμε οτι η παρακάτω φωτογραφία (που υπάρχει και εδώ) δεν μπορεί να δείχνει το πρώην ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ. Το εικονιζόμενο είναι κάποιο φορτηγό μιας και βλέπουμε οτι έχει σχεδίαση "well deck" με κρένια κλπ, ενώ το ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ είχε συνεχόμενο κατάστρωμα (flush deck)



> In the Israeli site http://www.hma.org.il/Museum/Templat...=1316&PID=3862
> there is an extensive presentation of *Adriaticos* or *Syros*
> 
> 
> Syros.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Θέλω να συμβάλω με μια ιστορία για το "ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ" όπως μου την εξιστόρησε ο θείος μου, ναύτης κατά τη Μικρασιατική εκστρατεία.
> Υπηρετούσε στο ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ και μετέφεραν πρόσφυγες κατά την υποχώρηση. Σε μια φάση περνώντας από κοντινή στεριά διέκριναν μια ομάδα πολιτών να φωνάζουν  και να ζητούν βοήθεια.
> Κατεβάζουν βάρκες με ναύτες να πάνε προς βοήθεια τους με σκοπό να τους επιβιβάσουν στο καράβι και τότε κάποιος που παρατηρούσε με περισσότερη προσοχή, ως φαίνεται διέκρινε ότι ήταν παγίδα. 
> Ο θείος μου μου είπε πως ήταν πρακτική των Τούρκων να παριστάνουν τους απελπισμένους Έλληνες και μόλις οι βάρκες τους πλησίαζαν έβγαζαν όπλα και πυροβολούσαν κατά των ναυτών.
> Ο αξιωματικός τότε φώναξε στις βάρκες να μη προχωρήσουν και το πλοίο έβαλε, αν θυμάμαι καλά με κάποια δίδυμα πυροβόλα.
> Επιτρέψτε μου να μην είμαι βέβαιος απολύτως για τις λεπτομέρειες, σαφώς και είμαι βέβαιος πως άκουσα αυτή τη διήγηση από το θείο μου που πέθανε το 1968 και είχε καταγωγή από τη Σκόπελο.
> Χαιρετισμούς και ευχαριστώ που μου επιτρέψατε να θυμηθώ αυτή τη συγκινητική λεπτομέρεια


'Οπως μας είχε περιγράψει ο coastasakriv το ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ είχε συμμετάσχει στις ναυτικές επιχειρήσεις του Μικρασιατικού πολέμου έχοντας ενταχθεί στη Μοίρα Ευδρόμων. 
Παρακάτω το βλέπουμε σε φωτογραφία του Ναυτικού Μουσείου, με ένα πυροβολό να διακρίνεται στην πλώρη του. Είχε εξοπλιστεί με 4 πυροβόλα Krup (3 των 89 χιλ. και ένα πεδινό των 75 χιλ) και με 4 μυδραλιοβόλα.

αδριατικος.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΟΣ το 1929 στη Βενετία. Στην πρύμνη του βλέπουμε ένα πολεμικό δεμένο στις τσαμαδούρες που μου μοιάζει πολύ για καταδρομικό κλάσης Houston, μόνο που αυτά μπήκαν σε υπηρεσία μετά το 1930... 

adriaticos 1929 Blegen Library Archives.jpg
πηγή

----------

